# ¿Verwunderlich rige preposición?



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Particularmente el tema de las preposiciones en alemán me trae de cabeza. Me encuentro situaciones donde no entiendo por qué va una cierta preposición. Los casos en que lo rige el verbo, el adjetivo o el nombre están claros. El problema es para el siguiente caso:

- Was ist daran verwunderlich?

No he podido encontrar el motivo de esta preposición. ¿Acaso "verwunderlich" rige "an" o es por otro motivo que no encuentro en los libros?

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> - Was ist daran verwunderlich?


*daran* 

Wortart: ℹ *Adverb*

Bedeutungsübersicht






an dieser Stelle, an diesem Ort; an diesem Gegenstand
an diese Stelle, an diesen Ort, an diesen Gegenstand



an dieser Sache, Angelegenheit o. Ä.
an diese Sache, Angelegenheit o. Ä.
in dieser Hinsicht, hinsichtlich dieser Sache, Angelegenheit o. Ä.
durch diese Sache, Angelegenheit; aufgrund dieser Sache, Angelegenheit


Duden | daran | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

*An *einer Sache kann _etwas_ absonderlich, außergewöhnlich, befremdend, bemerkenswert, eigenartig, erstaunlich, komisch, merkwürdig, seltsam, überraschend, unerklärlich, verblüffend; (gehoben) befremdlich, wundersam; (bildungssprachlich) frappant, frappierend, kurios; (umgangssprachlich) irrsinnig, unglaublich, witzig; (umgangssprachlich emotional) sagenhaft; (umgangssprachlich, oft emotional übertreibend) irre
sein.

Una cosa puede ser asombrosa etc. o *en* una cosa puede haber _algo_ asombroso etc.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias kunvla, Alemanita.

El problema es que buscas en el Duden "darauf" o "darin" y te pone lo mismo que para "daran":

- auf dieser Stelle, auf diesen Ort, auf diesen Gegenstand...

Y me pregunto, ¿por qué no se puede usar "auf" por ejemplo o incluso "in"?

- in dieser Sache kann etwas verwunderlich sein.
- auf dieser Sache kann etwas verwunderlich sein.

Ya sé que no son correctas. Pero ¿por qué?

Es decir, ¿hay alguna explicación para entender el porqué de esta preposición o simplemente hay que aprendérselo para cada caso?
Mis conocimientos sobre preposiciones vienen de los libros de gramática: auf=tocando superficie horizontal,...an=superficie vertical, límites de un recinto..., in=recinto cerrado...usw...Hay otras que te las aprendes porque la rige el adjetivo, nombre o verbo...pero a veces estas reglas no se pueden aplicar y entonces eso me desconcierta y estoy perdido...

¿Algún consejo?

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> ¿Algún consejo?


Zum Beispiel diverse Wörterbücher konsultieren:

was ist daran verwunderlich? - ¿qué hay de raro en ello?
verwunderlich | Spanisch » Deutsch | PONS

Nichts ist verwunderlich an Wundern! 

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Es decir, ¿hay alguna explicación para entender el porqué de esta preposición o simplemente hay que aprendérselo para cada caso?
> 
> davlar



Yo no conozco ninguna explicación para este caso y aconsejaría que te aprendieras giros y locuciones completos, de memoria, sin cavilar demasiado. Si no, no vas a hablar nunca ...
Besos.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Si yo hablar, hablo...pero mal...Hay situaciones en que tengo claro que preposición usar, por lo mencionado anteriormente, porque lo que rige el verbo, adjetivo o algún sustantivo. El problema es que no hay una lista para todos los casos.
Hablando puedo llegar a decir tres preposiciones distintas a la vez porque no sé cuál es la correcta...Frustrante.

¿Habría alguna explicación de por qué no podía ser "auf" o "in" en mi ejemplo?


Muchas gracias nuevamente.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

Por la misma razón por la cual no se puede decir que encima o dentro de una cosa hay algo asombroso (en el sentido de que esta cosa tiene algo asombroso).
Hilando finito claro que se podría decir en ambos idiomas que dentro o encima de una cosa hay algo asombroso (ejemplo: una flor, encima: una mariposa = cosa asombrosa; dentro: un gusano = cosa asombrosa).
Pero acá estamos hablando de tu pregunta inicial:
Was ist daran verwunderlich? = ¿Qué hay de asombroso en ello? (por ejemplo en el hecho de que estemos comunicando de continente a continente)
Saludos.


----------



## davlar

Gracias Alemanita.

Solo una cosita más. ¿Y se te ocurre algún contexto en que por ejemplo pudieras usar verwunderlich con "auf" o "in"?
Los ejemplos que pones en español, ¿funcionan en alemán también?

Gracias.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

Sustantivizando verwunderlich:
Auf der Blume ist etwas Verwunderliches: ein Schmetterling.
In der Blume ist etwas Verwunderliches: ein Wurm.


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> El problema es que no hay una lista para todos los casos.


Sí la hay:

_Das Wörterbuch deutscher Präpositionen: die Verwendung als Anschluss an Verben, Substantive, Adjektive und Adverbien_, 3 Bände, 3116 Seiten von Wolfgang Müller, Verlag De Gruyter, 2013. Kaufpreis 490,00€!

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias Alemanita por los ejemplos.

Kunvla etwas günstiger vielelicht?

Ich danke euch beiden für die Unterstützung!

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Kunvla etwas günstiger vielelicht?


Die kostenlose Alternative: in Online-Wörterbüchern und Google Books nachschauen.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Normalerweise schlage ich es immer im Wörterbuch nach, trotzdem sich viele Kombinationen Adj + Präp oder Name + Präp nicht finden lassen.

Google Books, was meinst du damit?

Vielen Dank.


davlar


----------



## kunvla

Ich meine damit Beispielanwendungen. Zu diesem Zweck sind natürlich auch die DWDS-Korpora geeignet.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Ich guck' es mir an.
Vielen Dank kunvla

VG,
davlar


----------

